
Ask HN: What would an awesome contact tracing app look like? - blazespin
Rigorous testing, contact tracing, and isolation is the best way to take the fight to the novel coronavirus.  We can&#x27;t wait for a vaccine[1].<p>Singapore has started something[2], but ideally the app would be built in such a way that western democracies have an appetite for it.<p>It&#x27;d be really great if the HN crowd who knows how to build such things would freely share their best ideas here, as this is not about who gets first to market but rather solving a critical crisis that we all face.<p>This includes not just front-end mobile client ideas, but also back end architecture to ensure proper security.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reuters.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;us-health-coronavirus-who-ryan&#x2F;lockdowns-not-enough-to-defeat-coronavirus-whos-ryan-idUSKBN2190FM<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gov.sg&#x2F;article&#x2F;help-speed-up-contact-tracing-with-tracetogether
======
ThePhysicist
This weekend the the biggest (?) Hackathon in the world so far (42.000
participants) was held virtually in Germany, organized by seven organizations
and supported by the government.

Many of the teams worked on contact tracing apps, you can find the results
here if you're interested:

[https://devpost.com/software/corona-tracker-digital-
analog](https://devpost.com/software/corona-tracker-digital-analog)

Some posts are in German only, most are in English though!

------
notlukesky
Mass surveillance (legal and illegal) already exists in many western
democracies. They are just done for purposes other than healthcare.

[https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-Capitalism-Future-
Fr...](https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-Capitalism-Future-
Frontier/dp/1610395697)

